# Anyone remember me?



## Rafe35 (Jun 28, 2005)

Aloha...

My s/n here is Rafe35, I figure some people like Cheddar Cheese, the Lancaster kick ass (still kick ass today), Crazy, Horse[USA], Archer (Is he still around?), etc etc.

I couldn't get my account back because AOL lock up my email and I was hoping someone who is Admin here, would change email address then I could use it again.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2005)

Well I would offer to help but my admin status seems to be screwed up and I am waiting for someone with more powers than myself to fix it.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 28, 2005)

Send me a PM, Austin and I will see if I can fix that. You want your old account to have a different e-mail address?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 28, 2005)

I remember u Rafe......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2005)

Maybe you can help him out then.


----------



## Rafe35 (Jun 28, 2005)

I have not see your name before, lesofprimus, but heck it's good to see this place again.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Austin,

I'm a no admin nor was here when you was but what the heck...

*!!!WELCOME BACK!!!*


Cheers,
Pisis


----------



## Pisis (Jun 29, 2005)

EDIT: Now I've n oticed you have registered on my Birthday! 


Cheers,
Pisis


----------



## Rafe35 (Jun 29, 2005)

Hiya Pisis <S>!

Really? That's cool that we had same birthday date....lol


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 29, 2005)

Heya Rafe! Good to see ya back 8)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 29, 2005)

Welcome Back!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 29, 2005)

yeah i remember you!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 29, 2005)

How could we not forget Rafe and his amazing wealth of Corsair knowledge! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 29, 2005)

man that was funny.........


----------



## Rafe35 (Jun 29, 2005)

Well, Got my account back *Finally*

Ah, yes.....The Corsair.....the best Naval fighter! 

Good to see you Lancaster kicks ass (Still kicking ass today) and Cheddar Cheese (Steve McQueen fan, eh?)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 29, 2005)

damn right i'm still kicking ass!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 29, 2005)

Appears I kicked 2465 more posts worth of ass though


----------



## plan_D (Jun 29, 2005)

No, with you two your post count is more "sucking ass" then "kicking ass".


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 29, 2005)

If you aint careful youll be "wiping ass"


----------



## evangilder (Jun 29, 2005)

Glad it got squared away, Rafe. Welcome back.


----------



## Rafe35 (Jun 29, 2005)

Heh.

Thanks, Evan, I appreciate it!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 29, 2005)

No prob.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2005)

Well I guess we can use this one as a spam thread now, so lets have fun!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 30, 2005)

Everybody loves SPAM!!! SPAM SPAM SPAM!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2005)

I like Spam when I am in the field.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Beats MREs!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeap and that is why I take cans and cans of SPAM!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 1, 2005)

Spam in the morning! 8)


----------



## Medvedya (Jul 1, 2005)

I still can't get over the U.S guys prefering our boil in the bag rat-packs! 
They're narstey!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Ever eat an MRE, Med? They are ing. 
MRE= Meals Rejected by Ethiopians
Meals Rambo Eats
Meals Ready to Explode
Mostly Rat Entrails

The list goes on...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 1, 2005)

hey some boil in the bags aint too bad, just don't look at it before you eat it......


----------



## Pisis (Jul 2, 2005)

once I had a glass cut in a wurst, my friend discovered a rat tail in a piece of bread, I saw on the TV that one man found wrench in a pasta bag!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 2, 2005)

We had the sterotypical bug in salad once


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2005)

Check My New MRE Thread.........


----------



## Medvedya (Jul 2, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Ever eat an MRE, Med? They are ing.
> MRE= Meals Rejected by Ethiopians
> Meals Rambo Eats
> Meals Ready to Explode
> ...



HA HA HA HA!!!!!! 

Okay - several nasty things about our ratpacks.

1: There's a nasty, tinny, chemical backtaste to all of them except Treacle Tart - which is okay. Some people hated Treacle Tart with a passion, so I would trade-off all my other puddings with those people and would have that as breakfast. I couldn't face the others (bearing in mind that on hard routine they're all eaten cold) first thing at 6.00am. I kid you not - one of them has 'Boiled chicken dump' printed on the foil.

2: The coffee together with two cigarettes will get your zombified internal motor firing again - but it will also strip the enamel off your teeth. 

3: All of this is heated by hexi-blocks - a bugger to light in bad weather, and kicks off the most vile toxic fumes imaginable. I remember once at ROTC everybody was brewing up inside this barn in Wales and the air was lethal - I and several others decided that going outside for a smoke was going to be the healthy option. 

Army logic - the metal frame is designed to hold the issued mug - but guess what the mug we got issued with is made out of? Plastic! I managed to 'aquire' a metal one of the same design and put a thin strip of gaffer tape around the rim to stop me burning my lips off when I drank from it.

4: They also make you fart - like a tractor, and turn your innards to soild concrete! 

Oh well - all good fun and games really!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2005)

I always like the Italian and the German MRE's.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 3, 2005)

I've eaten British rat packs, canned stuff. Lovely! I'm sure you'd get sick of it after eating them for weeks on end, but I liked them. Especially the sausages and 50s sweets...sorry, candy for the Americans.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2005)

I tried the British ones when I was at the Cadet Summer Camp in England, but for some reason I can not remember how they tasted.


----------

